# eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

## m_0_r_0_n

Hi,

yesterday everything still worked fine. Today morning I wanted to start my notebook for reading documentation about gentoo, but couldnt get a internet connection anymore. What a days beginning... I get the following messages:

localhost ~ # ifconfig eth0

eth0: error fetching interface information: Device not found

localhost ~ # dmesg | grep eth

ipw2100: eth0: Firmware 'ipw2100-1.3.fw' not available or load failed.

ipw2100: eth0: ipw2100_get_firmware failed: -2

ipw2100: eth0: Failed to power on the adapter.

ipw2100: eth0: Failed to start the firmware.

localhost ~ # find / -name "ipw2100*" -type f

/lib/modules/2.6.17-gentoo-r4/kernel/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.ko

/var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage/net-wireless/ipw2100-firmware-1.3

/var/cache/edb/dep/usr/portage/net-wireless/ipw2100-1.2.1-r1

find: /proc/9696/task/9696/fd/5: No such file or directory

find: /proc/9696/fd/5: No such file or directory

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.h

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.o

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.mod.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.mod.o

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.ko

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r4/.tmp_versions/ipw2100.mod

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r7/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.c

/usr/src/linux-2.6.17-gentoo-r7/drivers/net/wireless/ipw2100.h

/usr/portage/metadata/cache/net-wireless/ipw2100-1.2.1-r1

/usr/portage/metadata/cache/net-wireless/ipw2100-firmware-1.3

/usr/portage/net-wireless/ipw2100-firmware/ipw2100-firmware-1.3.ebuild

/usr/portage/net-wireless/ipw2100/files/ipw2100-1.2.1-cflags.patch

/usr/portage/net-wireless/ipw2100/files/ipw2100-1.2.1-double-parentheses.patch

/usr/portage/net-wireless/ipw2100/ipw2100-1.2.1-r1.ebuild

/usr/portage/licenses/ipw2100-fw

Any idea how to resolve this problem? 

Thanks for any help you can give me...

----------

## r4d1x

```
localhost ~ # dmesg | grep eth

ipw2100: eth0: Firmware 'ipw2100-1.3.fw' not available or load failed.

ipw2100: eth0: ipw2100_get_firmware failed: -2

ipw2100: eth0: Failed to power on the adapter.

ipw2100: eth0: Failed to start the firmware. 
```

Looks like a hardware problem.  If its PCMCIA try reseating or changing the card.

----------

## m_0_r_0_n

Hm, no problem on Windows XP. I ve got a dual boot system. As you can see, no file can be found with the extension .fw  How do I get this file? Do I have to reinstall Gentoo from LiveCD?

----------

## r4d1x

try remerging ipw2100-firmware and see if that helps.

----------

## m_0_r_0_n

I ve recompiled the kernel, without installing ipw2100. Now the device eth0 is available again  :Smile: 

----------

